# Please critique pros and cons of this gelding.



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

To start with, I apologize for the not-the-best photo, but I didn't manage to get any better considering that I was the only one to get him photographed. However, I hope it will serve its' purpose well enough to tell you something about him. He's a 6yo light draft type Latvian warmblood. I'd really appreciate to know what should I be aware of in caring for and training him. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hard to say much from that one picture, but from what i can see i can tell you that he is a bit long in the neck & his head appears over sized compared with the rest of his body.
He has a nice short back & his legs look good (the backs are stretched out in the photo but i think if he were standing proper they would line up straight).
Good shoulder & though his butt is nice it could do with more muscling.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, lilruffian. He turned his head slightly at the camera, so in real life his head is not THAT big as it looks here, but true, he is a bit big-headed, lol. 

I found a little better and also a bit older picture - here he is a year ago, but maybe it helps:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think he looks well put together. Nice and sturdy, I love a horse with a big head. How is his driving comming along?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Not much yet, Taffy, thanks for asking. I haven't got my hands on a harness yet, so I've been just ground driving him now and then to remind him the basics.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Ground driving is time well spent!! Love your horse!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll let him know.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like his confo a lot to be honest. I think he looks nice and solid!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is very balanced and has a nice open shoulder angle in front. Might pick his knees up over jumps though I do not see him as a horse that would jump highfences. I think he would do alright. 

I wish his hocks were a bit lower and he had a little more angl in his hind legs.. maybe set under him a bit more. He needs work on hills.. he has a long underline that is out of shape and a short top line. 

Over all he looks a useful horse and he looks to be calm. Harness or riding he will do well IMO


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, Elana, your opinion really helps! 
He IS really calm and trustworthy, I ride him mostly in trails and do some English flatwork, he also has basic harness skills and he enjoys jumping small jumps very much, he often does that simply for fun when I let him play in the arena. Will pay more attention to hills!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

His overall appearance looks good, his main issue is lack of muscling, but with some riding or exercise he'll tone up and I bet he'll be quite the looker!


----------

